# Those aerostem covers...



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

New (to me) Look 695...

First off, loving the bike. Definitely stiffer than my Domane but I put in my normal ride on it yesterday and felt great.

I adjusted the stem a bit (moved it higher) while I still get adjusted to the longer top tube and these little covers are a bit of a mystery. What's the trick here? I can only get one side completely flush.


----------

